# What's going on?



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Seems like this site just died as of late. Anyone have any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

fr8train said:


> Seems like this site just died as of late. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post more about what current work you're doing?

IE: I'm programming a 1986 Corvette in Finland this morning. What are you working on?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> Post more about what current work you're doing?
> 
> IE: I'm programming a 1986 Corvette in Finland this morning. What are you working on?


I'm working on a whole house renovation. The job is about 270 12' sheets (large for me!) and then some Fibafuse over plaster areas. The most exciting part for me is all the Step-a-Bull beads I'm using on the job. Lots of beams are getting wrapped, so, lots of mitered corners. It's not the first time I used them, but it certainly is the most I've used so far. :yes:

On an unrelated note, just what time do you get up in the mornings, Mr Willys?!! I'm here at my computer at 6am and see you're online now. Aren't you 3 hours behind EST?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Wimpy65 said:


> On an unrelated note, just what time do you get up in the mornings, Mr Willys?!! I'm here at my computer at 6am and see you're online now. Aren't you 3 hours behind EST?


I'm an early riser. With the traffic in the bay area we would work 5am to 1pm. I've been up since 2am this morning but usually awake by 3 or 4 PST.

Show us some pictures of what you're working on?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> Show us some pictures of what you're working on?


I will certainly attempt to post some pictures of this job. I've tried to post pictures in the past, without success.  Let's just say technology and I don't get along too well! :help:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I just got back i'm done for the day. Three estimates scheduled for Saturday. Finishing 46 sheets in a basement starting Monday. Nothing exciting same old chit different day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im cut out of the app, How to i get it back on samsung?

And its slow to load, Almost every page i have to refresh to load, Sometimes it just stalls blank so i give up.

Just tryed to upload pics, Wouldnt allow, Place has shut down for me.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have never used the app. If you don't have it already download Chrome and use that on your Samsung to access the site. Turn off mobile view, that way it looks the same as the pc screen.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What's going on?

I'll tell ya what's going on with me!
The first of last week I was having sharp pains in my pancreas area..I dealt with it for two days ..Then went to the Doctor ..After the 20 questions and a blood test He said It was nothing ..He told me It was Gsrthrtdgfsrkitis Or something like that! Something was blocking my plumbing . 

But! When he was discussing my blood work to me He said everything looked good ..All was normal . Except my liver! He said your liver Is a little mad at you!! He said I think you lied to me when you told me how much your drinking! Asked him how bad Is It ? He said ..Don't worry It's not bad at all..It's just a little mad you!
I Asked him.So I need to cut back? He said NO! You need to quit drinking! I asked him..So how long do I have to quit before I can go back to drinking?? He just shook his head ! He said ..Mr Moore It's not going to heal Itself unless you help It ! You need to quit PERIOD!! 

So here I am sitting at the PC Drinking a cup of coffee ! I've been stone cold sober for 8 days straight ! That's the longest I've ever gone without a drink in 32 years!

Oh well ! I'll Throw all my energy Into my work and get some projects around my place done ..We paid the house off last month and the whif want's a ton of chit redone around here . So that should keep me busy enough to keep my mind off It.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> What's going on?
> 
> I'll tell ya what's going on with me!
> The first of last week I was having sharp pains in my pancreas area..I dealt with it for two days ..Then went to the Doctor ..After the 20 questions and a blood test He said It was nothing ..He told me It was Gsrthrtdgfsrkitis Or something like that! Something was blocking my plumbing .
> ...




Water, drink lots and lots of water. That will help clean you out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your health issues Moore!  I hope the old liver bounces back quickly.

That's fantastic that you've paid off your house! :thumbup:
I built my house in 1990, got a 15 year mortgage, and still have 5 years to pay on it!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Water, drink lots and lots of water. That will help clean you out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cranberry juice and water Is what I load the cooler with every morning .And Ice cream at night helps with the cravings ..It got carbs and sugar ..It's like beer without the alcohol .



Wimpy65 said:


> Sorry to hear about your health issues Moore!  I hope the old liver bounces back quickly.
> 
> That's fantastic that you've paid off your house! :thumbup:
> I built my house in 1990, got a 15 year mortgage, and still have 5 years to pay on it!


I'll be fine bro..I'm glad I went to the Doctor for those stomach pains Or I would have never known The old liver was having an attitude . To tell you the truth ..I feel good! Better than I've felt In years. More than anything..It scared the chit out of me! 

A framer I worked around for years died last winter from drinking ..He was the same age as me 48 .I thought about quitting then,Wish I had. 

We paid off the mortgage and the daughters car in the same week. I'm one happy SOB!! Now the Whif done lost her mind! She wants to update the whole damn house ..Looks like I'll be plenty busy here pretty soon.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I had the doc say the same thing to me Moore, But i dont drink, Guess what it was, Sugar :yes:

GammaGT liver levels high, Shows you drink to much but sugar can make it do the same.

So i cut back on the sugar, Drank dandy detox tea for a month, New blood tests showed levels dropping.

So dont replace booze with sugar, Read up on paleo, start changing that diet, and all will be well :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> I had the doc say the same thing to me Moore, But i dont drink, Guess what it was, Sugar :yes:
> 
> GammaGT liver levels high, Shows you drink to much but sugar can make it do the same.
> 
> ...


TBH I've never had much of a sweet tooth . I talked to a mason that had never drank in his life..His liver Is all ****ed up from taking aleive and Ibeprofin .


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Ive known a few people who were heavy drinkers as young men, and who quit alcohol only to become exercise addicts. And the exercise addiction served them much better than the alcohol addiction. If you must be chronic about something, do it at the gym, or hiking out in the woods. Or riding a bike. Health is a much better buzz than alcohol or weed. IMHO.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Ive known a few people who were heavy drinkers as young men, and who quit alcohol only to become exercise addicts. And the exercise addiction served them much better than the alcohol addiction. If you must be chronic about something, do it at the gym, or hiking out in the woods. Or riding a bike. Health is a much better buzz than alcohol or weed. IMHO.


Drywall Is all the exercise I need!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

moore said:


> Drywall Is all the exercise I need!


I can't disagree with that.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I can't disagree with that.


Bad foot 

elbow shot 

both shoulders ache 

hands are a mess

Last thing I need is a gym!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Drywall Is all the exercise I need!


Sorry Rick, but I won't agree with this. Drywall creates the aches and pain and cardio builds the strength to keep going. I'm 56 and did over 7 miles yesterday and could go back to work if I had to.

Start with just a mile and build up to 3 or 4 and you will see an improvement.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Home by 3 today, and no way am I going to the gym. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Back by 1 today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Back by 1 today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We called that done by 1.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

My apps been playing up so I've been absent 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Done by 11:30 today and paid in full. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Done by 11:30 today and paid in full.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not worked since September!! Things r chit here at the moment!
But got a couple jobs on the go now but have had 2 holidays since then and booked another last night for April!:thumbup:
Moore u think ur liver was bad? I don't even want to no any results for my liver


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Get a working visa and head to Australia Vanman. Plenty of work atm, not sure how you would cope with the 40 deg c days though.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Get a working visa and head to Australia Vanman. Plenty of work atm, not sure how you would cope with the 40 deg c days though.


Yea Gaz that heat is not good for me!!!
I'm thinkin of selling up in the next couple of years and getting out of the country,Europe somewhere but that will depend on my other half!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> I have not worked since September!! Things r chit here at the moment!
> 
> But got a couple jobs on the go now but have had 2 holidays since then and booked another last night for April!:thumbup:
> 
> Moore u think ur liver was bad? I don't even want to no any results for my liver




Things are slow here, but not that slow. Small jobs and repairs mostly. I'm liking it. No long days. Plenty of time to do other stuff. Also the small chit jobs have bigger profit margins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> I have not worked since September!! Things r chit here at the moment!
> But got a couple jobs on the go now but have had 2 holidays since then and booked another last night for April!
> Moore u think ur liver was bad? I don't even want to no any results for my liver


Thought things were great in england.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

No work today. 1 estimate tomorrow, and next project starts next Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Reported work hours for 2016 saw the first increase since the Great Recession for Northern California Carpenters. Here in Reno, NV construction is booming.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I have not worked since September!! Things r chit here at the moment!
> But got a couple jobs on the go now but have had 2 holidays since then and booked another last night for April!:thumbup:
> Moore u think ur liver was bad? I don't even want to no any results for my liver


I Just went In with stomach pains...I had no idea about the liver dude!

So watch yourself! We ain't 20 no more!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Today's estimate was a waste of time. The walls were allready hung with a bubbly tape coat. The homeowner wanted a price for hang tape and finish the walls in the basement. Easy enough. The homeowner had too many questions about payment terms. Do you take credit cards? Can I pay in installments? What are the terms, do I have 30 days? Why do you need have to start? This many questions about payments is not normal. Usually the normal questions are,how long will this take? When can you start? My gut says leave it. I don't want to work worrying about my final payment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Today's estimate was a waste of time. The walls were allready hung with a bubbly tape coat. The homeowner wanted a price for hang tape and finish the walls in the basement. Easy enough. The homeowner had too many questions about payment terms. Do you take credit cards? Can I pay in installments? What are the terms, do I have 30 days? Why do you need have to start? This many questions about payments is not normal. Usually the normal questions are,how long will this take? When can you start? My gut says leave it. I don't want to work worrying about my final payment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get out while the getting is good I say. :yes::yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

And just like that, back to 10 hr days 7 days a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> And just like that, back to 10 hr days 7 days a week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had 5 days off since the first of June. I'm about ready to go home and tell everyone to kiss my ass!


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

moore said:


> I've had 5 days off since the first of June. I'm about ready to go home and tell everyone to kiss my ass!


Perfect time to rise your prices Mr. Moore


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cletus said:


> Perfect time to rise your prices Mr. Moore



I did ! And nobody Had an issue with It.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been slow since around Christmas, so im glad to be swamped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

moore said:


> I did ! And nobody Had an issue with It.


Good...keep going up...find out where that ceiling is


----------

